# Simple wood... Yet classy



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 27, 2015)

May be a bit of a stretch to call it simple though. Some of Mikes curly maple.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2015)

Simply beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 27, 2015)

Sometimes you just need to step out of the way and let the wood do the talking. Great Job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2015)

Simply irresistible !!! That's a stunner Jonathan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2015)

Dude that is awesome!!! Not simple at all, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2015)

Character is what that pot has. Not simple. Has that. WOW factor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Incomprehensibly gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2015)

If it sounds half as good as it looks the turkey population in KY is about to shrink.
Beautiful work Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> If it sounds half as good as it looks the turkey population in KY is about to shrink.
> Beautiful work Jonathan.


Thanks Scott... But that'll be the turkey population in Tennessee. The calls I hunt with are the ugly ones that don't make the cut. Like one today that started life as a cutting board idea that the planer decided to screw up... Then i realized the glue lines were off s tiny bit. So, I ended up making myself a call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome, bud. I just got a lathe and cant wait to try to make my first one!


----------



## birddog (Apr 1, 2015)

You're right.....that's simple......simply beautiful!
Great wood and workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2015)

Subtle but sure not simple. That's a gorgeous call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

